# amb repair



## sv650s (Jul 8, 2007)

does anyone know how to open the case without too much damage.I have wires to repair.thank-you for any help


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

The way that i did when i repaired mine was cut the back end of it off with a hobby knife and repair the wires then epoxy the case shut again. It looked pretty good when done but make sure the wires face the oppisite way and fill the empty space in the case with epoxy. But take ur time man.


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

well is there anywhere that will replace a case? mine has the ears busted off, works fine but is realy hard to keep bolted down??

mames


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

you can send it back to amb they have a office in Atlanta GA


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

sent your AMB pt to the UK and have it CLONED - the CLONE units have replacable wires, and you get to keep your OLD pt number (and get a unit that has 20 additional numbers in it.) I believe this isn't much different in price vs. sending your old pt. to AMB.

You can contact David Fried at AMB to inquire about how much the pt's are to repair. Here's his email [email protected]


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

This is the place,

http://www.team-mrt.com/


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

do they repair the transponders in atlanta ga? if so do you have a address where to send it to? i tried and repaired mine and distroyed the case. i then took single cell wrap and shrink wrapped the transponder and repaired the wire but apparently there maybe a short on the board because is seems to work intermittantly. would it be better to have amb fix it or send it and have it cloned?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

amb's web site is http://amb-it.com/ you can find where to send to there..or as I already suggested...contact David Fried w/ AMB


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

swtour said:


> sent your AMB pt to the UK and have it CLONED - the CLONE units have replacable wires, and you get to keep your OLD pt number (and get a unit that has 20 additional numbers in it.) I believe this isn't much different in price vs. sending your old pt. to AMB.


It looks like you can have one cloned for around $75, Or you can swap it out for $57.


----------

